

How To Fix Bitcoin - hendzen
http://blog.gardeviance.org/2014/03/how-to-fix-bitcoin.html?m=1

======
csense
For a very long time in the US, the only things that were taxed were physical,
tangible things like physical merchandise or real estate. Physical things are
a lot easier to track than abstract numberical quantities in various accounts
(which is what "income" or "capital gains" really are).

The income tax was really a temporary measure to pay for World War I.
(Spoiler: It wasn't temporary.)

If Bitcoin will make accounts anonymous and untaxable, what's wrong with going
back to a tax on physical things?

~~~
maxerickson
The 16th amendment was ratified before WWI began, also four years before the
U.S. entered the war.

